# Minhas Férias no Brasil (SP, PR, SC)



## emerson_nb

Bela São Paulo!!

Se sentiu seguro andando e fotografando pelo centro?

Andou bastante a pé pelo centro ou não?


----------



## Cristian _

Mais um acompanhando. Que fotos de SP!


----------



## Maykon_Johny

Que maravilha esse centro antigo de São Paulo. Pra mim, o Edifício Martinelli é o arranha céu mais lindo do País. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Rio atrato

Qp0 said:


> Ah, como o centro de SP é lindo. Mesmo degradado, judiado, cuspido e negligenciado por uma prefeitura conivente com o crime organizado, ainda continua sendo a parte mais linda da cidade.
> 
> Já pensou se uma empresa de urbanismo tal como aquela que é responsável pela Riviera de São Lourenço pegasse essa parte da cidade para administrar? Ficaria um brinco. Todos iriam querer morar lá, trabalhar lá, investir lá e turistar por lá.
> 
> Meu sonho é ver o Centro se tornar como a Rua Avanhandava.
> 
> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...UkC9QKHQczAcEQ_AUoAnoECA0QBA&biw=1360&bih=625


Você tem razão, mesmo com todos os problemas, o Centro é a parte mais bonita e interessante de São Paulo, e deveria ser a mais turística também.

E o que dá mais raiva, é que a urbanização do centro precisa de pouca coisa, só uma limpeza a mais, manutenção do mobiliário urbano, limpeza de pichação, e um ordenamento dos moradores de rua/drogados. Pouca coisa, que custa barato... e que poderia fazer toda a diferença.



Geoce said:


> Já adianto o parabéns pela qualidade das fotos, além do olhar destacado a cada uma delas.


Muito obrigado, Geoce.



Mr_Valmir said:


> De encher os olhos estas fotos de São Paulo.
> Parabéns pelas fotos!


Muito obrigado, vem mais por aí



Cristian _ said:


> Mais um acompanhando. Que fotos de SP!


Muito obrigado, continue acompanhando!


----------



## Rio atrato

emerson_nb said:


> Bela São Paulo!!
> 
> Se sentiu seguro andando e fotografando pelo centro?
> 
> Andou bastante a pé pelo centro ou não?


Olha, ao menos nos locais em que eu estive, durante o dia, o centro de São Paulo é seguro para caminhar e fotografar. Claro, com as precauções mínimas e básicas que se deve adotar.



Maykon_Johny said:


> Que maravilha esse centro antigo de São Paulo. Pra mim, o Edifício Martinelli é o arranha céu mais lindo do País. Parabéns pelas fotos!


Também acho. 92 anos depois e ainda não conseguiram construir um prédio mais lindo que ele em São Paulo :lol:


----------



## Rio atrato

36.













37.











38.











39.











40.


----------



## Rio atrato

41.













42.











43.











44.











45.


----------



## Rio atrato

46.













47.











48.











49.











50.


----------



## FloripaNation

Que espetáculo esse Banco de São Paulo "1938". Um legítimo arte deco :drool:


----------



## Jdolci

Será que o cara gosta de prédios históricos? hahaha


----------



## Rio atrato

Essas fotos tirei do alto do terraço do Edifício Martinelli. O terraço do Martinelli ficou fechado desde 2015, e reabriu recentemente.

51.













52.











53.











54.











55.


----------



## Rio atrato

56.













57. 











58.











59.











60.


----------



## Rio atrato

61.













62.











63.











64.











65.


----------



## Rio atrato

66.













67.











68.


----------



## Rio atrato

Uma passa rápida no bairro de Higienópolis e alguns de seus casarões remanescentes

69.













70.











71.











72.


----------



## Rio atrato

E um pequeno registro do Bairro da Liberdade e a Feira da Liberdade, no domingo

73.













74.


----------



## Rio atrato

FloripaNation said:


> Que espetáculo esse Banco de São Paulo "1938". Um legítimo arte deco :drool:


É maravilhoso. Não faria feio em nenhum downtown de cidade norte-americana


----------



## O_Rapaz

Parabéns, Henrique! As fotos estão lindas. :applause::applause::applause::applause: Também acompanhei pelo Instagram suas aventuras nestas viagens...:lol:


----------



## xrtn2

Parabéns, belas fotos :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rio atrato

Obrigado, pessoal.

Vou continuar o thread nas próximas páginas


----------



## Andrefachini

Tive o prazer de conhecer Curitiba(eu e minha esposa) em junho de 2019, ficamos 4 dias no centro, que maravilha de cidade....parques lindos...praças em sua maioria muito bem cuidadas....esta é uma cidade que voltarei novamente a passeio com certeza...está de parabéns!


----------



## Rio atrato

Vamos começar a postar Santa Catarina.

Sou suspeito para falar de Santa Catarina, para mim, é um dos melhores estados do país, junto com Paraná e São Paulo.

Em atrativos turísticos, SC é muito completa, tem serra, tem praia paradisíaca, tem cidade praieira, tem vilarejo praieiro, tem cidade colonial, tem colônia de imigração, tem cânion, tem rio e cachoeira, e até neve tem haha.

As primeiras fotos são de Joinville, a maior cidade catarinense.

Joinville é uma cidade maravilhosa, só que ao mesmo tempo difícil de retratar. Possui muitos atrativos, parques, mirantes e até mar, mas são atrações relativamente dispersas entre si.

É uma cidade muito limpa, rica, bem organizada e agradável. Há muitos bairros bonitos, com construções bonitas e há um patrimônio histórico de casarões da imigração espalhado por vários locais da cidade, muitos em uso comercial/residencial.

Peço desculpas aos joinvillenses do fórum pelas poucas fotos que bati da cidade.


----------



## Rio atrato

214.













215.











216.











217.


----------



## Rio atrato

218.












219.











220.











221.


----------



## Rio atrato

222.













223.











224.











225.


----------



## Rio atrato

226.













227.












228.












229.


----------



## Pietrin

me intriga como é difícil achar fotos boas de Joinville, especialmente do skyline. É uma cidade muito boa ao nível da rua, tem um patrimônio histórico lindo e um povo muito simpático, curto bastante. Mas mesmo dentro de SC recebe bem menos investimentos que precisava, algumas partes da cidade estão detonadas (ruas etc). Uma p*ta cidade que merecia muito mais atenção.


----------



## Barriga-Verde

^
Uns 40% do orçamento estadual fica em uma cidade que tem 5% da população (Florianópolis).

Na capital tem uma série de hospitais, universidade etc estaduais. Joinville além de receber pouco, tem que bancar um (grande) hospital municipal. Só para ficar em um exemplo.

O governo do estado não duplica nem o acesso a área industrial, por onde deve passar uns 10% do PIB estadual. Mas os R$ 3~4 bilhões anuais do TJSC para bancar os luxos dos magnatas na ilha, esse não falta nunca...


----------



## Rio atrato

Vamos agora a São Francisco do Sul, uma cidade-ilha situada a cerca de 40km de Joinville.

São Francisco do Sul é um município que ocupa a ilha de mesmo nome, essa ilha é ligada ao continente por um aterro e duas pontes.

O núcleo urbano de São Francisco do Sul, a grosso modo, é dividido em duas partes: o centro histórico e os balneários.

O Centro Histórico de São Francisco do Sul, se não me engano, é tombado pelo IPHAN como Patrimônio Nacional. Possui uma gama interessante de construções coloniais e republicanas dos séculos XVIII a XX. 

A parte de balneários, mais recente, foi desenvolvida a partir dos anos 70, e inclui vários bairros de casas, casarões e predinhos pequenos, sendo um dos poucos pontos do litoral de SC que possui rígida limitação de altura.


230.













231.












232.












233.


----------



## Rio atrato

234.













235.












236.












237.


----------



## Rio atrato

238.













239.











240.












241.


----------



## Rio atrato

242.













243.


----------



## Rio atrato

Depois vou postar as fotos do maravilhoso Centro Histórico de S. Francisco do Sul


----------



## Rio atrato

Pietrin said:


> me intriga como é difícil achar fotos boas de Joinville, especialmente do skyline. É uma cidade muito boa ao nível da rua, tem um patrimônio histórico lindo e um povo muito simpático, curto bastante. Mas mesmo dentro de SC recebe bem menos investimentos que precisava, algumas partes da cidade estão detonadas (ruas etc). Uma p*ta cidade que merecia muito mais atenção.


O skyline de Joinville é muito espalhado, e os prédios são todos na faixa de 15-20 andares, então não forma um skyline tão interessante como em outras cidades médias.

Mas, ao menos os prédios mais novos, são todos de bom padrão arquitetônico e de acabamento. 

Não achei Jille mal cuidada ou detonada, mas as vias e os acessos viários da cidade, do aeroporto, do distrito industrial, da Univille, etc. poderiam ser mais bem cuidados, recapeados e ampliados.

Dá a impressão que a cidade tem pouca infra pro tanto de riqueza que produz.


----------



## Pietrin

Rio atrato said:


> O skyline de Joinville é muito espalhado, e os prédios são todos na faixa de 15-20 andares, então não forma um skyline tão interessante como em outras cidades médias.
> 
> Mas, ao menos os prédios mais novos, são todos de bom padrão arquitetônico e de acabamento.
> 
> Não achei Jille mal cuidada ou detonada, mas as vias e os acessos viários da cidade, do aeroporto, do distrito industrial, da Univille, etc. poderiam ser mais bem cuidados, recapeados e ampliados.
> 
> Dá a impressão que a cidade tem pouca infra pro tanto de riqueza que produz.


A parte central está ótima, muito caprichada. Mas como o Barriga mencionou, alguns acessos por onde passa muita riqueza estão simplesmente largados. É um fato.

Linda São Francisco, acho que é uma das praias do litoral norte de SC que mais recebe catarinas mesmo, tenho a impressão que não é muito invadida por paranaenses e gaúchos. Esperando as fotos do Centro Histórico.


----------



## Geoce

Belos registros de Joinville. Pra variar, tempo nublado...:lol:

Ansioso pelas demais fotos. 

Parabéns, Rio.


----------



## Questore

Já ouvi falar dessa "fama" de cidade chuvosa. Alguém sabe por que o clima de Joinville é assim?


----------



## gugadg

A famosa primeira chuva a direita para quem vai a Curitiba.
Mas acho que chove muito por ser mais perto da Serra do Mar.
Joinville é uma cidade bacana, bem espalhada, quando anda por ela inteira se tem o real tamanho da cidade.


----------



## Jdolci

hahahahaha "Primeira chuva a direita" .. boa!

Não a toa a cidade também é conhecida como Chuville.


----------



## Rio atrato

Jdolci said:


> hahahahaha "Primeira chuva a direita" .. boa!
> 
> Não a toa a cidade também é conhecida como Chuville.


Não se esqueça de Chuvitiba e de Guarachuva também :lol:


----------



## Rio atrato

Vamos ao Centro Histórico de São Francisco do Sul

O patrimônio urbanístico e arquitetônico do centro histórico de São Francisco do Sul possui cerca de 400 imóveis tombados pelo Iphan, em 1987. Esta área abrange o núcleo original da cidade, a cumeada de elevações que o envolvem e a orla marítima. Antigos casarios em estilo colonial, sambaquis, antigas igrejas, cerca de 150 casas e monumentos compõem o patrimônio tombado. No conjunto urbano estão os centros cívico e religioso e, no seu entorno, funcionam o comércio e a prestação de serviços. 

244.













245.











246.











247.


----------



## Rio atrato

248.













249.











250.











251.


----------



## Rio atrato

252.













253.











254.











255.


----------



## Rio atrato

256.













257.











258.











259.


----------



## Rio atrato

260.













261.











262.











263.


----------



## Rio atrato

264.













265.











266.











267.


----------



## Rio atrato

268.













269.











270.











271.


----------



## Rio atrato

272.













273.











274.











275.


----------



## Rio atrato

276.













277.











278.











279.


----------



## Rio atrato

280.













281.











282.











283.


----------



## Rio atrato

284.













285.











286.











287.


----------



## Rio atrato

288.













289.











290.











291.


----------



## Rio atrato

292.













293.











294.











295.


----------



## Rio atrato

296.













297.











298.











299.


----------



## Rio atrato

300.













301.











302.











303.


----------



## Rio atrato

E assim chegamos ao fim do passeio em São Francisco do Sul, mais uma joia turística de Santa Catarina, com centro histórico tombado pelo IPHAN e praias paradisíacas, cercadas pela Serra do Mar e uma bela baía.

Espero que tenham gostado

Próxima página, começamos o próximo passeio: Balneário Camboriu :cheers:


----------



## Geoce

Sensacionais os registros de São Chico, Rio. Parabéns mesmo.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Lindo, adoro "São Chico".


----------



## Barriga-Verde

São Francisco do Sul é um espetáculo! Linda e bem cuidada.


----------



## grba22

Belo patrimônio histórico de São Francisco do Sul, cidade bem cuidada. Parabéns pelas fotos!

Esperando o restante de SC.


----------



## FloripaNation

Incrível com o rebaixamento da fiação valoriza o entorno. Maravilhoso esse centro histórico! :applause:


----------



## xistracinho

Pietrin said:


> A parte central está ótima, muito caprichada. Mas como o Barriga mencionou, alguns acessos por onde passa muita riqueza estão simplesmente largados. É um fato.
> 
> Linda São Francisco, acho que é uma das praias do litoral norte de SC que mais recebe catarinas mesmo, tenho a impressão que não é muito invadida por paranaenses e gaúchos. Esperando as fotos do Centro Histórico.


Tenho casa de veraneio em Ubatuba - São Francisco do Sul, bem perto inclusive da casa da foto 242. Gaúchos não tem muito mesmo, até porque é bem longe e tem diversas praias lindas no caminho. Me surpreende o empenho de uma família de Lages que tem casa na minha rua, e de outra família de Joaçaba que tem casa na quadra de trás.

Mas paranaenses tem bastante, sobretudo curitibanos. Do meu grupo de amigos da praia eu sou o único que não é de Curitiba. Outros amigos meus de fora desse grupo são de Curitiba. Não creio que exista alguma estatística oficial, mas creio que Joinville e Curitiba são as duas cidades que mais povoam SFS no verão, seguidas de Jaraguá do Sul, São Bento do Sul e outras cidades da região. Blumenauenses já tem pouco.


----------



## xistracinho

São Francisco do Sul é uma das cidades que eu mais amo e odeio. Não é uma cidade que eu moraria, porque eu particularmente gosto de um agito que a cidade não oferece, mas gosto muito mesmo de lá. Até começar a trabalhar, praticamente um quarto da minha vida foi lá, pois assim que começavam as férias escolares eu ia para lá com minha avó e só retornava pra Joinville no dia que as aulas começavam, e depois ia em todos os finais de semana até o Carnaval/Páscoa. A história conta que meu bisavô teve a terceira casa de veraneio de todas as praias, e as duas primeiras são nossas vizinhas. Antes disso eram apenas poucas cabanas de pescadores. Tem uma foto na casa dos meus pais de 1936, lá na nossa casa - que foi posta ao chão e reformada por diversas vezes, bem como o terreno sendo fracionado para os herdeiros.

É uma cidade com potencial turístico e econômico incrível e que não aproveita isso. É um grande desperdício de administração pública. Existe sim problema com o acesso que foge um pouco do poder do Município, mas em geral a cidade tem uma arrecadação alta e pouco utiliza isso a seu favor.

Já escrevi à prefeitura sugerindo algumas mudanças simples, mas as respostas foram todas negativas.

Apesar de não ter planos de voltar ao Brasil agora, gostaria de poder trabalhar para o desenvolvimento da cidade de alguma forma. Vivendo no sul da Flórida por sete meses e passeando por todo o estado vi algumas coisas que poderiam ser facilmente replicadas, e outras que não tão facilmente devido aos órgãos ambientais fazerem um trabalho rígido.

E digo isso tanto pelos balneários quanto pelo centro histórico, onde um tio viveu os últimos trinta ou quarenta anos. Morava na rua da foto 289, mas a casa dele não aparece na foto porque é do outro lado da rua, e por algum tempo teve um restaurante numa pousada na rua da foto 251, e depois que ele morreu, há dois anos, e antes de a família dele se mudar a Blumenau, eles tiveram uma cafeteria em frente ao Mercado Municipal, num prédio rosa que aparece na foto 275. Quase ao lado da casa do meu tio, na outra esquina, morava a avó de um desses meus amigos da praia que comentei acima. Ela tinha uma loja que aparece na foto 254, e a família (de Curitiba) ainda administra. Ainda na foto da rua que meu tio morava (289), como se fosse na rua à esquerda da foto, em frente a um pequeno e antigo posto de gasolina que você deve ter visto, em frente também à Capitania dos Portos, mora o pai de um dos meus melhores amigos, que hoje mora em Joinville mas até os 18 anos morou na casa do pai.


----------



## xistracinho

Kehrwald said:


> Já ouvi falar dessa "fama" de cidade chuvosa. Alguém sabe por que o clima de Joinville é assim?


Como alguém explicou, Joinville é assim porque é grudada ao mar, ao mesmo tempo que é grudada à serra do mar. Isso faz com que toda a umidade vinda do oceano encontre uma barreira abrupta de 900m+ de altitude (https://pt-br.topographic-map.com/maps/gnw3/Joinville/). Essa umidade acumula sobre a cidade. Essas barreiras são tanto a oeste como um pouco ao norte, então a umidade acaba não tendo muita escapatória.



Pietrin said:


> me intriga como é difícil achar fotos boas de Joinville, especialmente do skyline.


Além dos prédios não serem assim tão altos, a cidade tem bastante morro no meio. É uma cidade plana, sim, mas esses morros acabam tampando os prédios numa foto de skyline mais abrangente. Além disso, os prédios a partir de 7 andares são comuns desde o trilho do trem no bairro Bucarein/Anita Garibaldi até o campus universitário. São 9km de extensão, numa cidade que se vai do extremo norte urbano ao extremo sul em 15km. Isso fora o espalhamento no eixo leste - oeste.



Rio atrato said:


> Não achei Jille mal cuidada ou detonada, mas as vias e os acessos viários da cidade, do aeroporto, do distrito industrial, da Univille, etc. poderiam ser mais bem cuidados, recapeados e ampliados.
> 
> Dá a impressão que a cidade tem pouca infra pro tanto de riqueza que produz.





Pietrin said:


> Mas mesmo dentro de SC recebe bem menos investimentos que precisava, algumas partes da cidade estão detonadas (ruas etc). Uma p*ta cidade que merecia muito mais atenção.





Barriga-Verde said:


> ^
> Uns 40% do orçamento estadual fica em uma cidade que tem 5% da população (Florianópolis).
> 
> Na capital tem uma série de hospitais, universidade etc estaduais. Joinville além de receber pouco, tem que bancar um (grande) hospital municipal. Só para ficar em um exemplo.
> 
> O governo do estado não duplica nem o acesso a área industrial, por onde deve passar uns 10% do PIB estadual. Mas os R$ 3~4 bilhões anuais do TJSC para bancar os luxos dos magnatas na ilha, esse não falta nunca...


Barriga como sempre preciso, ou nesse caso quase preciso. Diferente do meu comentário de SFS, eu não posso condenar só o pobre repasse dos governos estadual e federal. Blumenau e Joinville são cidades com economia semelhante e a primeira consegue - com planejamento, visão a longo prazo e um mínimo de competência - realizar obras importantes pra cidade. Joinville, com sua administração decepcionante, acha que a vida é feita só de aplicativo. 

E a desculpa de que a cidade cresceu muito rapidamente e que a infraestrutura não pode ser acompanhada não cola mais. Isso já é passado, já tem mais de 40 anos. É vergonhoso, mesmo que o repasse seja pífio, que a cidade não tenha condições de asfaltar todas as suas principais vias. É vergonhoso que dependa de repasse de governo pra duplicar uma avenida. É vergonhoso que não se tenha uma visão de longo prazo pra infraestrutura e faça desde já as desapropriações necessárias mesmo que aos poucos. Foi a primeira (ou uma das) das cidades grandes que pode dizer que saiu da crise, fato mostrado por estar sempre no pódio nacional de contratações e já ter há tempos recuperado o saldo de empregos perdidos. 

E, diferente de SFS, que tem só 50 mil habitantes, Joinville é a maior cidade do estado. É a cidade que deveria ter força o suficiente pra atrair investimentos estaduais e federais, mas isso não acontece.

Mesmo com as condições financeiras da cidade hoje é possível fazer alguma coisa caso de fato se queira.

Falta em Joinville uma administração que queira de fato trabalhar pela cidade, para o desenvolvimento. Joinville tem condições de ser referência nacional (ou até na AL) em termos de desenvolvimento econômico, administração pública, cultura, lazer, mas a realidade vocês conhecem.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

SFS fez o que poucas cidades históricas ou centros históricos fazem: o enterramento da fiação. Dá um outro ar pro local. Fica esteticamente maravilhoso e valoriza ainda mais a cidade.


----------



## EmyJaraguá

Incrível esses registros, ângulos perfeitos e retratando construções antigas da melhor forma possível! 
Gostaria de saber quando sai BC e Blumenau


----------



## EmyJaraguá

Sou vizinho de duas dessas cidades retratadas (Joinville e SFS) e já visitei todas as demais.


----------

